# Wealthy Friends to Maui



## Kauai Kid (Apr 23, 2008)

Our friends, who were millionares in their 20's, are heading to Maui to celebrate their 35th wedding anniversary.

How about some TUGGER suggestions to get them to a really expensive, exclusive resort, where they can help the Hawaiian economy.

They've never been to Hawaii so I suggested 2-3 days in Oahu at the Royal Hawaiian to start out.  Then fly over to Maui for two weeks.

Mahalo,

Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, they could do a Bill Gates and simply rent the island of Lana'i.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 23, 2008)

There are a couple on the Big Island where I'd like to stay, if I could afford it.


----------



## lynne (Apr 23, 2008)

*Big Island Resort*

Four Seasons Resort Hawaii, Hualalai on the Big Island is incredible.  Our niece and nephew spent a week there last year and we went to meet them for lunch - the resort is beyond anything we have seen before.  They did not leave the property for the entire week.


----------



## JanB (Apr 23, 2008)

Check out the thread on the Grand Wailea.  I've been on the grounds and they are lovely.  My son and dil honeymooned there.


----------



## Harvey and Lin (Apr 23, 2008)

*Mauna Lani Bay*

These places are pretty decent and they only go for $6850 per night.  
http://www.maunalani.com/hawaii-ocean-front-bungalows.htm

Every time we stayed at this hotel there was at least 1 or 2 sports or movie stars staying in them.  Harvey


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks Harvey.  They could afford something like this.  They definitely want to go to Maui so it is a possibility.  Does it exchange through RCI or II?: Points or weeks? 

Mahalo, Sterling


----------



## Luanne (Apr 23, 2008)

lynne said:


> Four Seasons Resort Hawaii, Hualalai on the Big Island is incredible.  Our niece and nephew spent a week there last year and we went to meet them for lunch - the resort is beyond anything we have seen before.  They did not leave the property for the entire week.



Oh yeah, that's one where I'd stay.......if I could.  I had lunch there with my mom and some friends when we were there in February.  I thought it would be fun to spend a night with Steve next summer while we're on the Big Island.  That was until I saw the price list for their rooms!


----------



## Icarus (Apr 23, 2008)

Kauai Kid said:


> Our friends, who were millionares in their 20's, are heading to Maui to celebrate their 35th wedding anniversary.
> 
> How about some TUGGER suggestions to get them to a really expensive, exclusive resort, where they can help the Hawaiian economy.
> 
> ...



There's only two places for them given those requirements for Ohahu and Maui:

On Ohahu, the Kahala Resort

On Maui, The Grand Wailea

If money didn't matter and I was visiting, that's where I would stay, and it would be in a special suite, not a regular room. Specifically, the Grand Wailea has a hotel-in-a-hotel for really high end visitors.

The Four Seasons on the BI is also a good suggestion. I think they also have the hotel-in-a-hotel for the high end stuff.

-David


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 24, 2008)

Off the beaten path but I'd definitely consider renting this home in Huelo for a weekend.  

http://www.mauiflowerfarm.com/


----------



## PrettyKitties (Apr 24, 2008)

In addition to the Grand Wailea on Maui, I've heard good things about the Four Seasons on Maui (which is close to the GW).


----------



## lprstn (Apr 24, 2008)

If money was no object for me, I would rent a home on the beach in Kaui.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Apr 24, 2008)

Another option might be the villas at the Fairmont Kea Lani in Wailea if they want to stay on Maui.  Not as exclusive as the villas at the BI Four Seasons, but not quite as pricey either.  Each has at least 2 bedrooms and a private plunge pool and are located close to the Polo Beach.  -- Suzanne


----------



## chrisfromOC (Apr 24, 2008)

*Four Seasons Maui*

For those traveling without young kids, I'd recommend that Four Seasons over the Grand Wailea.  IMO, the Grand Wailea is a zoo.


----------



## capjak (Apr 24, 2008)

Kea Lani Fairmont is very nice and they have bungalows near the ocean/beach with private pools..

I stayed in the hotel (all suites) very nice.  I liked it better than Grand W..Also for dinner I reccomend the outdoor restaraunt at the Four Season..can not remember the name


----------



## Dollie (Apr 25, 2008)

*And to round out their stay on Maui*

And to round out their stay on Maui, a few nights at the Hotel Hana Maui in an ocean front cottage would be nice.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Apr 25, 2008)

I would second the recommendation for the Four Season's over the Grand Wailea.  We have stayed at the Grand Wailea with our kids (then young teens..) and it was perfect - but opted for the Four Seasons when it was just US for our Anniversary.  Much more peaceful - we loves the private little lounge chairs with covers that are in between the pool and the beach.  They are scattered in the hillside with views of the ocean.  You can take up residence there and they will feed you, bring you cocktails and even send someone over to rub your feet!!!  As I recall - you just raise a flag and they come to you.  Incredible.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 25, 2008)

Oahu – Halekulani or  Kahala
Maui – Wailea area (Four Seasons Maui, Fairmont Kea Lani, Grand Wailea, Wailea Beach Villas)

I think it depends on what they want.

In Oahu, if they want to be in the middle of the action then Halekulani otherwise if they want to be away from the action then Kahala is the better choice. 
Halekulani discussion - http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=566962

In Maui, if they want a full service hotel then Four Seasons Maui, Fairmont Kea Lani and Grand Wailea. If they want overall great service then hands down Four Seasons. If they don't need a full service hotel and desire a rental then the new Wailea Beach Villas.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 25, 2008)

Fletcher921 said:


> I would second the recommendation for the Four Season's over the Grand Wailea.  We have stayed at the Grand Wailea with our kids (then young teens..) and it was perfect - but opted for the Four Seasons when it was just US for our Anniversary.  Much more peaceful - we loves the private little lounge chairs with covers that are in between the pool and the beach.  They are scattered in the hillside with views of the ocean.  You can take up residence there and they will feed you, bring you cocktails and even send someone over to rub your feet!!!  As I recall - you just raise a flag and they come to you.  Incredible.



Did you stay at the hotel within a hotel at the Grand Wailea? My guess is you stayed in the steerage section of the Grand W. 

-David


----------



## Fletcher921 (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't know about the hotel with hotel...  We had 2 nice ocean view rooms at The Grand Wailea- and they were very nice.  It's just the pool area there is so busy and has so much hustle and bustle - The adult pool area was quieter - but when we went without kids for our anniversary, we really enjoyed the Four Seasons even more.

They are both lovely - just different!


----------

